# Zenith Tv PIP removal



## Vanyel37 (Mar 29, 2009)

I cannot seem to figure out how to remove the PIP box from my Zenith tv screen. The buttons at the bottom of my tv screen are enter, <-adjust->, select, menu, /\Volume\/, /\Channel\/, power. I have removed it before but that was by complete chance and I cannot seem to replicate the result. All help appreciated.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

My guess is that you would be able to remove it in the Menu somewhere. Typically your remote will have a PIP button but you didn't say anything about having one, do you?. The model of your TV would be helpful as well.


----------



## Vanyel37 (Mar 29, 2009)

I cannot seem to figure out the model number, and the remote has every button stuck down and I haven't gotten around to fixing it yet. Also, I just found out that the PIP dissapears after a while on its own.


----------

